#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Root Cause Analysis

## Han Ah kwang

Root Cause Analysis: Improving Performance for Bottom-Line Results


Publisher: CRC Press | ISBN: 0849353408 | edition 2006 | PDF | 288 pages | 12,2 mb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Cause Analysis Improving Performance for Bottom-Line Results.pdf

There is no easy answer to the question, What is RCA? Some will give a general idea of what Root Cause Analysis (RCA) is designed to accomplish, while others will advocate a specific approach. In this third edition of the best-selling Root Cause Analysis: Improving Performance for Bottom-Line Results, acclaimed experts Robert and Kenneth Latino offer a broad look at the various types of approaches to RCA, comparing their pros and cons while supplying practical tools for implementing or improving current RCA initiatives.
This edition expands the scope of RCA, taking a holistic approach that includes recent perspectives, opportunity analysis, and RCAs fit with current initiatives such as Total Quality Management (TQM) and Six Sigma. In addition to a broader perspective, the book presents updated and expanded material including: a chapter devoted to problem-solving/brainstorming; methodology versus software; using the PROACT approach complimented by thePROACT Enterprise Version 3.0 software; discussion of the various conflicting definitions of common terms used in RCA; and a focus on measuring ROI.See More: Root Cause Analysis

----------


## izadi

Thanks for sharing but the link is removed!

----------


## Han Ah kwang

Actually, I purposely deleted most of my upload files.  

Being among one of the thousand uploaders in this community, I do spent considerable amount of times looking new informations to share with members.

But I am no feeling happy... as some members don't even bother to say thank you after I have sent information as per request through upload or email.

----------


## Han Ah kwang

Actually, I purposely deleted most of my upload files.  

Being among one of the thousand uploaders in this community, I do spent considerable amount of times looking new informations to share with members.

But I am no feeling happy... as some members don't even bother to say thank you after I have sent information as per request through upload or email.

----------


## Han Ah kwang

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Cause Analysis.pdf

----------


## thawdar

Dear Han Ah Kwang

Thanks for kind attention re uploading again. 

Regards,

Thawdar

----------


## thawdar

Dear Han Ah Kwang

Thanks for kind attention re uploading again. 

Regards,

Thawdar

----------


## izadi

Dear Han Ah kwang
At first thank you for re-uploading
Next: share some fake links for revenge  :Devilish:

----------


## izadi

Dear Han Ah kwang
At first thank you for re-uploading
Next: share some fake links for revenge  :Devilish:

----------

